# opinions on rims ???



## My200sx (Apr 30, 2004)

hello every-1 i drive a 2000-blk ALTIMA.

I want to know what all of you think about these rims i saw on the internet???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

which ones? post your pics.


----------

